# Precauciones con soldadura de estaño



## Otrebor (Oct 14, 2009)

Hola a todos, bueno queria sabes que precauciones minimas tendria que tener una persona que esta todo el tiempo soldando con estaño, como en mi caso que armo placas como laburo extra, unas 100 por mes, Gracias.


Pd. ha y si alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir una preformadora en argentina Buenos Aires, encontre el modelo TP6-EC pero es la unica que encuentro por lo menos aca en argetnia.


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 14, 2009)

no creo que halla que tener cuidados al soldar con estaño... yo lo uso desde hace casi 9 años y nunca me paso nada importante...

solo una vez.. hace poquito.. utilizé un estaño de muy mala calidad que me largo como una "chispa" de estaño que me dio en la cara.. pero no fue mas que eso.. ya que casi ni la noté...

solda tranquilo y sin miedoo....

te mando un saludo"!


----------



## electrodan (Oct 14, 2009)

Recomiendo utilizar lentes de seguridad. Nunca sabes que te puede saltar en los ojos. Desde un poco de flux que se quema hasta un condensador (en realidad deberían ser seguros, pero dado que con excesivo calor pueden explotar, es mejor no confiarse). También debes procurar que el lugar donde sueldes esté ventilado (aunque obviamente el aire no debe enfriar la soldadura, o puedes obtener una soldadura defectuosa), ya que de otra manera estarías respirando pequeñísimas dosis de plomo evaporado. También puedes utilizar guantes.
Si el soldador se mantiene en su lugar (soporte), y eres cuidadoso, no que quemará nada.


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 14, 2009)

che electrodan yo hace un tiempo usaba tambien lentes de proteccion.. pero desde que me compre un asistente de soldado... no los uso mas ya que la lupa que tiene me tapa los ojos...

saludos!


----------



## electrodan (Oct 14, 2009)

También podría ser otra posibilidad.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 14, 2009)

Existen extractores de humo que evitan que al soldar uno aspire los humos emanados de la soldadura... muy utiles y economicos para aquellas personas que se dedican a soldar varias horas al dia..

http://suconel.com/t_suconel/información_producto.asp?cod_product=19038


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 15, 2009)

que es una preformadora?? un aparato que dobla las patas de los componentes para dejarlos listos para intertar en la placa??

chico3001, claro que es util uno de esos, especialmente por que no enfrian las soldaduras como dice daniel, aunque algo asi se podria hacer facil con algun coolar de pc en desuso

saludos


----------



## Limbo (Oct 15, 2009)

> chico3001, claro que es util uno de esos, especialmente por que no enfrian las soldaduras como dice daniel, aunque algo asi se podria hacer facil con algun coolar de pc en desuso


Interesante para mi nueva mesa taller, pero, no creo que sea tan efectivo como ese extractor, ¿no?


----------



## unleased! (Oct 15, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> ...También debes procurar que el lugar donde sueldes esté ventilado (aunque obviamente el aire no debe enfriar la soldadura, o puedes obtener una soldadura defectuosa), ya que de otra manera estarías respirando pequeñísimas dosis de plomo evaporado...


 El vapor que desprende creo que es del flux que lleva en el interior, no del plomo ya que este, según la wikipedia, el punto de ebullición es a partir de 1700 grados centigrados y de 2600 grados para el estaño

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plomo
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estaño


----------



## electrodan (Oct 15, 2009)

Si el humito que sale al soldar fuera del plomos, creo que ya estarías gravemente intoxicado.


----------



## Otrebor (Oct 15, 2009)

Me intereso lo del extractor, ya que hay veces que el humito molesto se me viene para la cara, se podra hacer uno??

a alguien sabe lo de la preformadora, ya que creo que ganaria mucho tiempo en el armado de las placas, aparte quedarian mucho mejor.


----------



## g.corallo (Oct 15, 2009)

el extractor para hacer uno te recomiendo este http://www.comolohago.cl/2009/02/03/como-hacer-un-estractor-de-humo/
en cuanto a la preformadora creo que son caras http://www.cdronline.com.ar/detalle...d=SI&articulo=---------HER0187&perfil=&marca= 
pero son para ej doblar 100 resistencias diodos http://www.drihm.com/productos.php?id=58


----------



## Otrebor (Oct 15, 2009)

me gusto el extractor jaja, y una de las placas que armo lleva serca de 100 resistencias, imaginate, tengo 20 para armar, 20*100= 2000 jaja prefiero la preformadora, seguramente me ahorraria mucho tiempo, no lo creen?


----------



## saiwor (Oct 15, 2009)

Y hablando de extractor de humo, yo hize hace años,,, con coler de PC, al menos obsorvia el humo generado por el cuatin, despues hice con motor potente brushell de 9000rpm le pose un helice de cuacho, y resultado positivos, me fascinoo, mas luego implemente con sistema de tuberia, para conducir el humo, a lo exterior del taller.


----------



## Otrebor (Oct 16, 2009)

Bueno hoy averigue por la preformadora de la imagen y cuesta 3800 pesos Argentinos unos 995 dolares, bastante caro jaja pero me dijeron que puede doblar y cortar 5000 resistencias en aproximadamente 10 minutos, pero voy a ver si se puede conseguir algo mas chico y mas economico porque no justifico el precio todabia.


----------



## g.corallo (Oct 16, 2009)

Otrebor dijo:


> Bueno hoy averigue por la preformadora de la imagen y cuesta 3800 pesos Argentinos unos 995 dolares, bastante caro jaja pero me dijeron que puede doblar y cortar 5000 resistencias en aproximadamente 10 minutos, pero voy a ver si se puede conseguir algo mas chico y mas economico porque no justifico el precio todabia.


 
mira que hay manuales y automaticas y radiales y axiales ej (una resistencia es axial ) (capacitores  aunque hay de dos tipos axiales y radiales la mayoria son radiales)


----------



## Otrebor (Oct 16, 2009)

gc_tc dijo:


> mira que hay manuales y automaticas y radiales y axiales ej (una resistencia es axial ) (capacitores  aunque hay de dos tipos axiales y radiales la mayoria son radiales)


Si si la que averigue yo es una manual axial. voy a seguir buscando, por ahi encuentro algo que me sea mas accesible


----------



## fernandob (Abr 2, 2013)

lo pongo aca por que no se donde , cualquier cosa lo corren .

hace rato que andaba pensando en un tema importante que es  no fumarme el estaño , mas bien el humo de la resina al soldar.
puse un fan de 8 * 8  clasico de fuentes de pc.





lo alimente con la fuente variable y sobra aun con baja tension , asi que : alcanza y sobra.

pero la cosa no es tan simple, sino , ni me molestaba:

solo logro que el humo no vaya directo a mis narices, pero queda en la habitacion y al rato , no me doy cuenta y vamos mal.
tengo ventana cerca, pero en invierno , ademas a veces el vientito tira para adentro y no afuera.
en fin....... no alcanza.

busque en la web y vi desde cajas grandes , filtros que no lo son , en fin.

lo correcto seria que ese pequeño fan estuviese conectado a un tubo o manguera flexible  , algo asi.





....................




.........................





vi un par de cuestiones:
en esos dibujos:

1 -- puede ser una tela, o un plastico liviano.
2 --- la estructura la dan el alambre esos aros, o un helicoide.

asi que me puse a pensar en ello:
debe ser muy simple y facil , por que si quiero usar , como pense hacer el helicoide o aros de acero inox. para que mantengan la forma, pero no consigo facil.

asi que :
la tela sera: bolsas de pvc , de las negras de residuos grande.
el armazon seran : precintos plasticos, de tipo 30 cm (tengo que ver si hay ,calculo que si ) .





el material de union , no se , probare, para dar forma tubilar a el pvc de las bolsas, pero el precinto al cerrarlo queda redondo , y por mas que lo presione luego vuelve a la forma, debo pegarlo a la bolsa :
3 --- con simple cinta de embalar .

los materiales son sencillos, dedique u tiempo en seleccionarlos.
la aplicacion es muy importante .
necesito un pàr de metros para que salga hacia la ventana, que el humo efectivamente  SE VAYA  y no quede en el ambiente .
vere proximamente de hacerlo , si sale ok o si modifico algo lo pongo.
si alguien tiene una mejor idea, siempre con el concepto de materiales super sencillos y faciles y baratos :
que lo comparta.

con estos materiales y un poco de tiempo y ganas se puede , mi idea es no hacer los 2 o 3 metros de 8 cm de diametro , sino que achicarlo al principio , como embudo y seguir con diametro menor, ya que no es nada critico.
los materiales seleccionados me permiten todo eso facil .


lo pongo por que me parece un tema que afecta a la salud y hace rato lo vengo postergando por que no lo encontraba facil ni hecho . 
ahora por lo menos ya tengo el "plano " o la ida en la cabeza y con materiales simples .
si lo hago  aviso, no aseguro poner fotos ya que tengo que llevar la camara, luego bajar.........
a quien le interese ya estan los datos y materiales como para hacerlo y la idea.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2013)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> lo pongo aca por que no se donde , cualquier cosa lo corren . . . .



Yo me acostumbré a soplar suavemente mientras aplico estaño, al principio es una tortura, ahora ya lo hago inconscientemente.


:buenpost: :buenpost: :buenpost:


¿ Fuente de PC con ventilador de 8 pulgadas  ?, no serán 4 pulgadas


*Edit:*






Este tubo flexible de aluminio es económico, los otros que publicaste NOp
Vienen también de alambre y tela impermeabilizada (Se emplean en industria automotor) pero no vienen en mas de 1m


----------



## fernandob (Abr 2, 2013)

siempre leo 8 * 8 ..........pense que eran 8 cm.......nunca los medi.....por eso no pense en pulgadas.

lo de soplar yo tambien, pero si estas mucho con el soldador, lo queno fumas ahora lo fumas al rato .

fijate los materiales que puse, BBB.
el tubo de las fotos no va, tenes que conseguir justo de ese diametro, anda  a saber si se consigue, y es de aluminio o zinc, no se.....y encima no podes hacer como queria de achicar el diametro un poco como embudo. 
por eso la idea la tuve dias dando vueltas hasta que encontre los materiales adecuados.......veremso si sale.

pero me pinta que no dara problemas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2013)

Si te vas a embarcar a hacer algo consultá con un zinguero te puede hacer una placa adaptadora para colocar el ventilador y sobre esta un anillo donde conectar el caño de aluminio.

Si no querés dar participación a otros gremios te conseguís una lata, la abrís, la aplanas le haces un calado para el ventilador y con un recorte le soldás un anillo donde conectar el caño.

También se podría ver de adaptar una lata de leche en polvo, en la tapa el ventilador y en la parte de abajo agujero y anillo para el caño.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 2, 2013)

averiguare lo de el caño flex para  extraer de calefones, .
pero para acoplar me sigue pareciendo mas simple (menos vueltas por que consigo facil las cosas ) mi idea .

muchas gracias , se me agrandan las opciones .


----------



## fernandob (Abr 2, 2013)

estuve pensando lo de fogo ........mañana miro, pero me gusta el tema de caños de electricidad o caños livianos de pvc de desague, rigido liviano.

2 pulgadas pinta ser unos 4,5 cm creo yo .de diametro .
suficiente.

y el combinar facil tubo rigido con curvas y con flexible lo hace muy "realizable  facil y prolijo "

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-450936254-cooler-fan-ventilador-para-gabinete-fuente-80mm-8x8-cable-_JM_

si, pinta que es 80 mm de diametro ,nomas 
asi que pinta la cosa 
y 2 pulgadas calculo es el diametro y pinta ser 4,4 a 5 cm ......... pinta rebien .
solo tengo que hacer como pensaba el acople para bajar el diametro y "encastrala a el fan.
cosa que con un poco de maña pinta sale.

pero lo de caños rigidos pvc livianos pinta da para muy prolijo........ ME ENCANTO !!!! 

asi tirando ideas va una vuelve otra y salen cosas.


----------



## ESKALENO (Abr 2, 2013)

¿Y adaptar algún tipo de aspiradora?


Ver el archivo adjunto 90181


----------



## Jorgecaceres (Abr 2, 2013)

hay coolers mas grandes por ej. no se si conoces el gabinete para pc x-blade, bueno ese trae un cooler en la parte de del frente (no se que dimensiones tiene) pero es bastante grande, y a ojimetro creo que se llevaria bien con esos tubos flexibles que usan las secadoras de ropa para echar el aire caliente no? digo tiro una idea... saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Abr 2, 2013)

tengo y he usado de 12 * 12 y mas grandes, pero ya dije que con el de 8 * 8 SOBRA .
son de 12 vdc usualmente y con 6v ya me aspiraba lo mas bien .
el tema es transportar el humo para que se vaya a donde debe irse, *lean bien todo el tema  !!!!  *
que les puede ser util.

*EDIT: * con vuestras ideas saque algo :
no encontre de esas secadoras, : `pero  si de aspiradoras, son baratos y pintan muy bien 
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-449221206-manguera-de-aspiradora-_JM_

*(nota uso la pagina de mercadolibre solo para buscar como referencia precios y si son comunes y faciles de conseguir, luego busco en comercios, a ML no les tengo confianza ) *

solo me falta saber el diamentro mas o menos a ver si pintan .
igual les cuento una csoa que ya sabran :
un tubo rigido liso , como la idea ultima de caños de electricidad o plomeria livianos de pvc van ok.
pero lo que es corrugado sabran que al circular aire hacen ruido, (alguna vez soplaron en un caño corrugado ) ........igual, no creo que en este caso se de , por que el veiento es suave , muy suave .

en un rato me han dado muy buenas ideas, gracias 



_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-449539037-manguera-flotante-vulcano-para-piscinas-1-12-_JM_
mangueras flotantes para piscinas muy economica.........
es encontrar el uso, segun para que son cambia mucho el precio, sera por el material , o no se.......


----------



## capitanp (Abr 2, 2013)

Fer, ponele que quede lindo y con el diámetro de manguera que quieras

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-452362820-manguera-de-alta-flexibilidad-aire-acondicionado-blanca-_JM_

hay hasta 6 pulgadas y diseñadas para no hacer ruido con el aire que pasa


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Abr 3, 2013)

Lo mejor es el olor a estaño quemado , el que no le guste ese olor no le gusta la electronica, lo que pasa es que ustedes ya estan muy ancianos para seguir en la electronica, y con un mal aire ya se enfermanles toca construir inventos chinvos para no ir a la tumba mas rapidosin que se lo tomen a pecho pero ya les toca Jubilarce y darle paso a otros, es broma.


----------



## basicobasico (Abr 3, 2013)

no seria mas facil colocar un extractor como los utilizados en las cocinetas de gas, y otra cosa como las personas soldamos, muchos, la mayoria, todos? sueldan con los componentes exactamente bajo las narizes lo cual no es nada acertado ya que los olores van directamente a nuestros pulmones, lo indicado y recomendable seria que el componente a soldar este a una distancia de 40/50cmt de nuestra cara, nuestros brazos en termino medio tienen una estencion de 60cm o mas, y la mesa ligeramente inclinada a la altura del pecho estando sentados. 
NOTA (alguien en este foro con la sapiensia, pasiencia, buen estilo en la redaccion, tomando en cuenta lo anteriormente expresado por mi, mas otras experiencias propias o ajenas, teniendo en cuenta la anatonia humana, pudiera y quisiera sacar un tutorial sobre el como proceder en todo al soldar, desde la dispocision de la mesa de trabajo, de la dispocision de nuestras herramientas pasivas como la lupa y activas como el multimetro, de los componentes que intervienen, de los productos a utilizar, de la forma indicada de revisar/analizar las placas, de la forma adecuada al soldar, de los dezcansos que debemos tener, etc, etc... 
un buen tutorial ameno, claro, consiso, practico, con imagenes ilustratibas.) 
???


----------



## fernandob (Abr 3, 2013)

el ventilador de 8 * 8 como dije tiene fuerza mas que suficiente.
EL PROBLEMA  como dije es transportar el aire, a veces tenemso la ventana lejos .

*hoy hice en un rato unas pruebas frustrantes:*
vi que el problema es la adaptacion o acople de el fan a el tubo .
primero pense en una caja la cual tiene adelate una medid a de aguero (8 *8 para el fan )  y atras la medida inferior asi entra justo el tubo .
pero ya de pensarlo me di cuenta que el viento golpea en al caja, genera remolinos y  pierdo potencia mucha  = ineficiente.
asi que opte por  UN EMBUDO :

fig 1 

como estaba apurado lo que hice fue un embudo con papel  lo fije con cinta adhesiva y lo mande a un caño de pvc que tenia chico, fino , de 1 pulgada o menos .
fue muy decepcionante.
pense que saldria el aire con fuerza , pero no .

si alguien que tenga claro el tema de (movimiento de fluidos ?? como se llama ?? ) .
no se que pasa, tiro ideas, *por favor que responda solo el que la tenga clara, la cosa no es ponerme a probar ideas que cualquiera tira por que es gratis, para eso me pongo yo .
la cosa es EXPERIENCIA  de alguien que  SEPA . *

1 --- no puedo chicar mucho el diametro ya que el fan no tiene fuerza y el aire rebota y  tengo grandes perdidas ???
2 ---- quizas no lo hice bien , eso de apurado , y pegar con cinta, use un fan en la caja de la fuente de PC  (fig. 2 ) 
dibujo en rojo posibles fugas y /o perdidas, sea por rebote o por escape de mal sellado .

el tema es que riraba papelitos pequeños y esperaba los aspire el fan hacia el tubo .
lo mismo que cenizas de papel .,.............. y no ...........rebotaban y terminaban en al caja de fuente de pc , no eran aspiradas.

de el lado de el final de el tubo tenia corriente de aire pero muy poca,.





*no se si perder tiempo y cortar un embudo plastico  y sellar la union en todo al detalle ........quizas pierda el tiempo por que no pueda achicar el diametro mucho , quizas vaya por ahi ...........o por otro lado ................... si alguien sabe , ayuda !!!!!!*


----------



## capitanp (Abr 3, 2013)

fernandob Pone el fan chupando aire de la manguera dejando la salida libre y a la ventana, de esa manera no tendrás ninguna turbulencia, la otra punta de la manguera sera la que aspire los vapores


----------



## fernandob (Abr 3, 2013)

hola, sabes que pasa :
mi idea es salir a la ventana y doblar y seguir unos 10 cm.
la cosa es que el aire viciado salga de verdad , no regrese, ya te hago dibujo:

si quisiera hacer lo que decis *eso implica el fan afuera, a la intemperie .*
ademas agrandar de nuevo el lado que toma el aire .
o bueno, si uso un tubo de igual diametro  (8 cm )  no , pero la idea es saber si puedo achicarlo .


----------



## cristian_elect (Abr 3, 2013)

Ya casi sale su campana extractora.


----------



## V1K70R (Abr 3, 2013)

Hola buen día, de hecho hay una aspiradora de humo, un día la vi con un cliente de una compañía petrolera, de esas que lo que les sobra es dinero, y esta muy linda, es algo parecida a esta, solo que del color de los equipos weller, http://www.tgk.de/b2c/index.php?page=product&info=1321&xaf26a=, un saludo a todos.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 4, 2013)

hola les cuento y termino por ahora.
estuve mirando algo tecnico y la cosa no es tan simple.
cada curva , o cuanto mas achico el diametro , el largo , todo hace de resistencia y me quita fuerza a al extraccion .

asi que deberia usar un fan mucho mayor y no achicar el diamentro de el tubo (8 * 8 cm )  o poner fan mas potente ........
por ahora dejo de lado el concepto de un ducto o tuberia para que llegue afuera.

PERO  la cosa es que no sea inutil ni abortar la idea , y como puso fogonazo :


			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Yo me acostumbré a soplar suavemente mientras aplico estaño, al principio es una tortura, ahora ya lo hago inconscientemente.



y la cosa es no tener que hacer eso .. .

asi que :

fuente de PC , solo la caja, nada mas y el fan.
es algo de bajisimo costo , la chapa y el fan.
como en el dibujo que puse antes *PERO * lo doy vuelta al fan , para que tire el aire hacia adentro .
asi que ahora cuando trabajo me pongo adelante el gabinete el cual me chupa el humo de la soldadura y lo tira hacia la caja, hacia adentro .
es MUY  efectivo , y eso que lo uso con baja tension, el fan es de 12v y le doy mucho menos, ni se escucha y se lleva todo el humo .
(hacerle un variador de velocidad para eso es muy simple, yo le vario con la fuente que la tengo al lado ) .

por que esto asi , en la caja  ??
por que el siguiente paso seria ver de implementar un "filtro " para el humo.
ya que no puedo como dije hacer tuberia para sacarlo , la cosa seria entonces que no vaya a la nariz y en lo posible que no vaya al ambiente.
mas adelante probare, mi idea es calculo hacer un recubrimiento de algodoon  suavemente abierto  que tampoco me tapone a la extraccion .
vi en internet que vendian unas cajas en otro pais, con un fan y un filtro ridiculo.
basicamente es lo mismo , pero aca usamso un gabiente y su fan (costo casi cero)  y me pinta para el humo mas efectivo el tema de algodon que el filtro que figuraba en ese anuncio que era lo mismo que nada .
el fan atrapa el humo y dentro del gabinete  tengo mucha superficie para que el filtro se distribuya  y salga el aire, calculo que asi podre poner un filtro suave y que no me quite fuerza al fan . mucho mejor que poner solo una plancha (filtro )  pegada al fan .  

pero eso sera ver para cuando tenga tiempo .
o si alguien sabe de quimica y puede orientar acerca de que residuo es el humo de la soldadura y si se puede "capturar" facil y como 

un saludo


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 4, 2013)

¿Que tanto daño hace respirar esos humos?


----------



## fernandob (Abr 5, 2013)

estaño, plomo  + resina.......
no tengo idea, pero me da la impresion que no es :
clavel de el aire + flores de bach + brisa marina.

y si a eso le sumas que hay algunos que a veces estamos horas con eso.

y otra mas: 
va  a la nariz (y de ahi a pulmones)  y va a los ojos  !!!! no ¿?


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 5, 2013)

Me da miedo por la cuestion del plomo y luego el temible cancer. Jaja no soy medico pero ne hace pensar eso. Yo cuando soldo me salgo a na mesa que tengo al aire libre, bueno tiene un techito pero si esta al aire libre y procuro no respirar cuando sale el humo, que ademas apesta feo.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 5, 2013)

yo si tengo una mesa "al aire libre "  y encima con un jardincito........... seguro no sueldo ....me agarra la fiaca  y termino tirado en el pastito .


----------



## Adriano (Abr 5, 2013)

Mejor utilizar una pequeña campana pequeña extractora de humos de una cocina. Reciclando alguna aún funcionando.
Saludos.


----------



## Brod (Abr 5, 2013)

Hola 
Justamente estaba pensando en esto hace unos días, tenía ganas de utilizar un culer de compu y unos tubos, voy a ver qué invento, cuando lo tenga fabricado pongo fotos, tengo ganas de manejarlo con un pedal, tipo máquina de coser eléctrica, Saludos muy buenas todas las ideas.


----------



## SERGIOD (Abr 5, 2013)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> lo pongo aca por que no se donde , cualquier cosa lo corren .
> 
> hace rato que andaba pensando en un tema importante que es  no fumarme el estaño , mas bien el humo de la resina al soldar.
> puse un fan de 8 * 8  clasico de fuentes de pc.
> ...



Este enlace parece bueno chequenlo. Suerte

http://www.prototiposelectronicos.com/2012/04/sistema-extractor-casero-de-humos-para.html

ahí el vídeo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ALBxpEWArhE


----------



## Brod (Abr 5, 2013)

Buen aporte, me gusto el diseño, bastante cómodo y practico! Lo que se le podrá agregar seria una manguera para que el aire lo expulse hacia afuera, este sería mi caso ya que mi taller esta en un altillo con ventanitas. Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 6, 2013)

vi un video:





no solo el tema de "lo minimo  de fan" , creo que es un fan de micro .
que sobra, y mas si esta bien apuntado.

lo de el mueble me parece aparatoso y que uno tenga que eter las manos ahi como si se tratase de un producto radioactovo.
me gusta mas algo simple , que no moleste o sino de ahi saltar a lo de un sistema de conductos que en verdad elimine el humo .


----------



## fernandob (Abr 7, 2013)

lo que muchas veces me ha hecho falta y en este caso tambien  me vendria bien seria saber cortar un vidrio (en forma segura )  pero colocado .

un circulo chiquito en un vidrio grande ya puesto (ventana ) .........sin romper el vidrio .
buscare videos.

si alguien de casualidad sabe, trabajo en eso o algo .


----------



## Deltaeco (Abr 7, 2013)

Hola compañeros, viendo ahora el post yo estoy con una mesa de trabajo en construccion y una de mis ideas han sido el tema de la ventilacion, yo siempre utilizo mascarillas para soldar, pero mi idea es hacer un sistema de extraccion con ventilador de pc pero con un conducto con varias etapas de extraccion segun sea de largo el tubo, hasta que llege al exterior, el sistema de extraccion funcionara siempre a un ritmo lento pero cuando se despege el sodador de la base se acelerara para extraer lo maximo posible, cuando lo tenga mas engariatado el proyecto les envio fotos.

un saludo compañeros.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2013)

Parece que la idea ya se ha registrado 












No tomar este ejemplo, es muy feo


----------



## bocagonza (Abr 7, 2013)

ja, es verdad, tranquilamente se podria hacer algo mas bonito pero la idea esta buena...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2013)

Eso, así de feo es imposible de ser reproducido


----------



## NarXEh (Abr 7, 2013)

Buenas!



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Eso, así de feo es imposible de ser reproducido



Estamos de acuerdo fogonazo, supera mi feocosometro 

Si no me equivoco, la enfermedad que involucra al plomo en el cuerpo se llama saturnismo.

Me parece una buena iniciativa la propuesta de fernando.

Habria que probar con los ventiladores que usan las secadoras de pelo (yo tengo una) no se que tanta capacidad de flujo tiene pero aunque sea tiene una forma parecida a la boca de la manguera lo cual nos permitiría insultar menos (*opcional*) en el anclaje del dispositivo aspirador a la manguera.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Abr 7, 2013)

a vecs en un diseño uno se equivoca, yo descarte lo de las tuberias por que es un buen trabajo y no se acera de perdidas o resistencia de la tuberia.
me refiero a que he leido que pierdo FUERZA de aspiracion tanto por el diametro, como curvas y demas .

algo que a veces uno se olvida es detenerse y mirar el lugar y ver las opciones.
por eso puse el tema de cortar vidrio, muchas veces tenemos ventanas.
y a veces la csoa es simplemente crear un sentido de circulacion de aire.
como se ve en el dibujo un fan nos asegura que el humo en primera instancia no vaya a nuesta cara y lo aleje.
y otro fan en la ventana nos crea otro flujo de aire con sentido saliente que asegura una renovacion y saca el poco humo que generemos .

hasta es mas "generico" ya que renueva el aire de la habitacion  y si mañana cambio de lugar la mesa sirve igual .


----------



## NarXEh (Abr 7, 2013)

Buenas!

Fernando no se si tiene que ver mucho con tu idea pero una vez vi un programa en el que tenian que evitar que una casa explotara llena de gas (si no se evacuava en cierto tiempo se encendia un circuito que generaba una chispa y explotaba la casa) y para sacar todo el gas utilizaron lo que ellos llamaron "multiplicadores de aire".

No logre conseguir alguien q los venda por ese nombre pero se los describo por si alguno los conoce.
Es un circulo de metal en el que tiene una entrada por aire complido (proveniente de un compresor). Al mandarle ese aire a presion se generaba una correntada de aire muy superior a la inyectada y se creaba un flujo de aire muy potente (todo esto sin aspas). 

Algo similar a esto solo que iba a la pared _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-452103140-ventilador-clever-sin-aspas-ni-palas-unicos-en-argentina-_JM_ 

No se si les convence la idea pero a mi me gusto no estaria mala la idea (lo unico es que usa un compresor). Decian que se los usaba en ambientes con riesgos de explosion en los que no era recomendable utilizar electricidad.

Saludos!


----------



## Deltaeco (Abr 8, 2013)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> a vecs en un diseño uno se equivoca, yo descarte lo de las tuberias por que es un buen trabajo y no se acera de perdidas o resistencia de la tuberia.
> me refiero a *que he leido que pierdo FUERZA de aspiracion tanto por el diametro, como curvas y demas .
> *



Por eso la idea de colocar varias etapas de extraccion no esta nada mal

ademas estamos hablando de gases de las soldaduras, no gases de algun sistema nuclear ni parecido, lo digo porque veo compañeros que antes de extraerlos quieren pasarlo por miles de cosas jejeje, con una buena extraccion queda de lujo y si quieres algo mas de proteccion una pequeña mascarilla de papel evitara que trages algun humo que no entre en la extractora, yo pienso que si ademas que ponemos los extractores se hace una pequeña cupula encima de donde soldamos el humo subira hasta arriba y no saldra por los lados.

no se son ideas, saludos.

PD: lo de la aspiradora , si aspira el humo si te fijas cuando llege a la bolsa, el extractor lo va a subsionar de ella y saldra de nuevo por el respiradero de la aspiradora, o sea .... gallinas que entran por las que salen ...


----------



## fernandob (Abr 8, 2013)

lo de el multiplicador de aire con compresor calculo es el mismo concepto de los hidromasajes que usan pulsadores o llaves neumaticas:
que no haya electricidad.
como has dicho la idea es para ambientes explosivos, entonces no podes activar un fan , que quizas haga chispa y termine haciendo de detonador.
por eso (calculo yo) se envia por un ducto aire comprimido , el cual ademas da un buen caudal de aire.

lo de al cupula me parece aparatoso, ya probe en la mesa y la extraccion lateral es muy buena, o sea que lo aspire hacia el lado contrario a ti, te lo aleja mas y no se necesita mas que un pequeño fan.
en un articulo que estuve mirando de tema de extraccion recuerdo que mencionaban con dibujos :
mal...........bien .

y por ejemplo para lugares peligrosos dibujaban como compartimeintos donde se trabaja y ponian algo asi:


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 8, 2013)

NarXEh dijo:
			
		

> . . . Fernando no se si tiene que ver mucho con tu idea pero una vez vi un programa en el que tenian que evitar que una casa explotara llena de gas (si no se evacuava en cierto tiempo se encendia un circuito que generaba una chispa y explotaba la casa) y para sacar todo el gas utilizaron lo que ellos llamaron "multiplicadores de aire".
> 
> No logre conseguir alguien q los venda por ese nombre pero se los describo por si alguno los conoce.. . .



Ese principio se emplea en las chimeneas de las parrillas al paso (Cuanto mas grasa mejor), si se colocara el extractor dentro del flujo de circulación de humo este se inutiliza en poco tiempo por la grasa que se acumula.
Para evitar esto se coloca una turbina que sople dentro de la chimenea, esta corriente de aire "Arrastra" el humo y grasitud de la parrila hacia afuera.
Como la turbina trabaja exenta de calor y humo se preserva "Sana" y "Limpia"

Creo que ya se están yendo hacia el huerto de los tomates, las pérdidas de carga en una circulación de aires son relevantes cuando se desea bombear "Grandes" caudales a alta velocidad, *no* cuando se empleará un ventilador axial de 3'


----------



## fernandob (Abr 8, 2013)

heee !!!!!!!!! que sabes cuanto soldamos ????
y/o el tamaño de el soldador ??

uno que quiere soldar con un soldador lapiz de 100w  y alambre mas gordo , ya no sera "electronica"  pero si es util , o para otro trabajo que haga humos.


no , en verdad, si en el tema se pueden vertir conceptos "utiles" que sirvan incluso para otra cosa, como para saber un poco mas de extraccion ........¿ que mal tiene ??
uno entra a leer este tema y mañana necesitas para un trabajo algo mayor y lo sabes.
no te digo que vayamos a hablar de usar un motor de HPs ........

hasta deje picando por si alguien sabe alguna forma de cortar vidrio, muy necesario a la hora de querer colocar un extractor .

en fin, todo es de el tema .


----------



## SERGIOD (Abr 9, 2013)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> vi un video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiWB5epRK5c
> 
> no solo el tema de "lo minimo  de fan" , creo que es un fan de micro .
> ...



Este vídeo ya lo había visto en este foro solo que no recuerdo en que tema


----------



## fernandob (Abr 16, 2013)

al final ya tengo todo terminado:
el fan cercano y el "extractor de ambiente " , lo unico que me falta, que algun dia aprendere (voya ver si cuando encuentre vidrios tirados en al calle (levantar basura de la calle  ............ )  los junto y me pongo a practicar el arte de cortar vidrios.

por que me salio bastante chancho y "casi" hago lio .

pero hoy dia el costo de coolers de 8 * 8 y tambien de algun  12 * 12 usados  hace que valga la pena realizar el esfuerzo.
y lo de variar la velocidad es sencillisimo , hay en el foro  esquemas seguro , asi que no vale la pena que ponga el mio.
un solo T alcanza.
el consumo de un 8 *8 de 12v es de 100 a 120 mA


----------



## Liumander (Sep 22, 2015)

Hola, hace poco me decidí a hacer un extractor de humo casero para eliminar el humo cuando uso mi soldador. Éste consiste en un ventilador a 12V, un interruptor para encender y apagar, dos pilas de 9V, un regulador de voltaje 7812, un filtro de carbón activo y madera para hacer una cajita donde quepa todo y que quede bonito. Mis problemas son los siguientes: 

1º- Le puse pilas nuevas (también es verdad que eran de los chinos) y no me duraron ni 2 horas. Tanto consume? El diseño es malo? Las pilas podrían tener poquísima carga? O todo está bien y eso es lo que debería durar?

2º- Al girar el ventilador crea una vibración que hace que toda la cajita al principio vibrase y hacía ruido, así que le puse parches de felpa de estos que se ponen debajo de las patas de las sillas para que no rayen. La vibración no hace ruido ahora pero hace que la caja se mueva por mi mesa a sus anchas sin control alguno. Se me rompieron dos aspas y no se si esto afectará a que ocurra por falta de equilibrio, o a lo mejor es algo normal. Qué solución me recomendariais?

Gracias y un abrazo ...


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 22, 2015)

Liumander dijo:


> Hola, hace poco me decidí a hacer un extractor de humo casero para eliminar el humo cuando uso mi soldador. Éste consiste en un ventilador a 12V, un interruptor para encender y apagar, dos pilas de 9V, un regulador de voltaje 7812, un filtro de carbón activo y madera para hacer una cajita donde quepa todo y que quede bonito. Mis problemas son los siguientes:
> 
> 1º- Le puse pilas nuevas (también es verdad que eran de los chinos) y no me duraron ni 2 horas. Tanto consume? El diseño es malo? Las pilas podrían tener poquísima carga? O todo está bien y eso es lo que debería durar?
> 
> ...



Y porqué no mejor usas una sola pila de 9V? La velocidad del ventilador se reducirá un poco pero le aumentas la vida útil y no tienes que usar ningún integrado regulador lineal (muy ineficientes cuando los usas en sistemas alimentados a baterías).

También es cuestión de ver cuántos mAh son capaces de dar esas pilas, en promedio son 200mAh, peeeero también debes ver el consumo del ventilador, por lo regular no pasan de 5W.

Cómo se te ocurre poner a funcionar el ventilador sin dos aspas????? Lo único que vas a ganar es que se deterioren las partes móviles 

Lo mejor es colocarle algo que equilibre nuevamente el giro de las aspas.. no se algún pedacito de PCB que tengas.

Saludos!


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 22, 2015)

Un extractor DIY efective:

http://m.instructables.com/id/DIY-Powerful-Solder-Fume-Extractor/


----------

